# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v2.15.00 Released - Discussion Here [UPD: 3rd, Aug, 2020]

## mohamed73

.

----------


## mohamed73

*World first!  Supported VIVO latest version (6.x/8.x) factory reset function, solved  NEX etc models factory reset not working for Android 10.x!
World  first! Supported VIVO S1PRO,X27(PD1838),V15PRO,V17PRO,U3,ZI,U20 etc new  security models without auth,Supported Flash/Factory Reset/Reset  FRP,Reset ID etc!
ADDED "Reset ID lock" button for OPPO/VIVO/Smartisan Modules, supported reset account lock directly!*  *General Module:*
> ADDED: MTK Module version select option in the settings, optimize mtk module compatibility  *VIVO Module:
>  ADDED：World First supported latest version (6.x/8.x) Factory Reset  function, Solved NEX etc models factory reset not working for Android  10.x*
NEX, NEX 2_DUAL DISPLAY, NEX S , S5, X23, X27, X27 PRO, Z1 PRO, Z1X, Z3, Z5, Z5X  *> ADDED: World First supported S1PRO,X27(PD1838),V15PRO,V17PRO,U3,Z5I,U20 etc new security models without auth*
> ADDED S1 PRO (PD1832A/E) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM}
> ADDED X27 (PD1838A/T) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM}
> ADDED V15 PRO (PD1832F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM}
> ADDED V17 PRO (PD1931F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM}
> ADDED U3 (PD1941A/T) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM}
> ADDED Z5I (PD1941A/T) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM}
> ADDED U20 (PD1941F) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM}
> ADDED Z1 PRO (PD1951,PD1911F) {Factory Reset,Reset ID}
> ADDED Y11_2019 (PD1930A) {Read/Erase Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID}  *> ADDED："Reset ID lock" button on service tabs, supported reset account lock directly*
E1,  E1T, E3, E5, S1, S11, S11T, S12, S3, S3+, S6, S6T, S7, S7IT, S7T, S7W,  S9, S9T, U1, V1 MAX, V11 PRO, V11/V11I, V15, V1, V2, V3 MAXA, V3 MAX,  V3MA, V3, V5 LITE, V5 PLUS, V5S, V5, V7 PLUS, V7, V9 PRO, V9 YOUTH, V9,  X1, X1S, X1ST, X20 PLUS, X20/X20A, X20 PLUSUD, X21 PRO, X21/X21A,  X21I/X21IA, X21S, X21UD/X21UDA, X23MY_A, X23MY_E, X3F, X3L, X3SW, X3T,  X3V, X5 MAX+, X5 MAXF, X5 MAXL, X5 MAXS, X5 MAXV, X5 PRO/X5 PROV, X5  PROD, X5/X5F, X520, X520F, X5L, X5M/X5ML, X5SL, X5V, X6 PLUSA, X6 PLUSD,  X6 PLUSL, X6A, X6D, X6L, X6S, X6S PLUS, X6SA, X7, X7 PLUS, X710F,  X710L, X9 PLUS, X9/X9I/X9L, X9S PLUS, X9S/X9SL, XPLAY 5A, XPLAY 5S,  XPLAY 6, Y1, Y11_6517, Y11_6572, Y11IT, Y11IW, Y11T, Y13, Y13IL_A,  Y13IL_B, Y13L, Y13T_A, Y13T_B, Y15S, Y15T, Y15W, Y17T, Y17W, Y18L, Y19T,  Y20T, Y21, Y21L, Y22, Y22IL, Y22L, Y23L, Y27, Y27_8G, Y28L, Y29L, Y3,  Y31, Y31L, Y33, Y35, Y35A, Y37A, Y37L, Y3T, Y3 Standard Edition, Y51,  Y53/L, Y55/L, Y55S, Y613, Y613F, Y622, Y623, Y627, Y627_8G, Y628, Y65,  Y66/L, Y66I/A, Y67_A, Y67_D, Y69, Y71/Y71A, Y71S, Y73, Y75/A, Y75S, Y79,  Y81/Y81S, Y83/Y83A, Y85/A, Y89, Y91, Y913, Y91, Y923, Y927, Y927_8G,  Y928, Y93, Y937, Y93S, Y93ST, Y95, Y95, Y97, Z1/Z1I, Z1 LITE, Z3I, Z3X 
> FIXED: Changed parts of "Beta Skip Auth" models to "Skip Auth"  *Xiaomi Module:
> ADDED: Latest New Security Models (Auth Needed before operation, for Find Device Off devices)*
> ADDED REDMI NOTE 8T (WILLOW) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED POCO X2 (PHOENIXIN) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED REDMI 8A DUAL (OLIVEWOOD) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED MI 10 (UMI) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED MI 10 PRO (CMI) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED REDMI NOTE 9 PRO (JOYEUSE) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED REDMI NOTE 9S (CURTANA) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED REDMI NOTE 9 PRO MAX (EXCALIBUR) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED REDMI K30 PRO (LMI) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED POCO F2 PRO (LMI) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED MI NOTE 10 LITE (TOCO) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED MI 10 LITE ZOOM (VANGOGH) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
> ADDED MI 10 LITE (MONET) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM} 
> ADDED REDMI NOTE 9 (MERLIN) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED REDMI 9 (LANCELOT) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED REDMI 10X (ATOM) {Factory Reset}
> ADDED REDMI 10X PRO (BOMB) {Factory Reset} 
> FIXED: Changed parts of "Beta Skip Auth" models to "Skip Auth"  *OPPO Module:* *> ADDED："Reset ID lock" button on service tabs, supported reset account lock directly*
1100,  1105, 1107, 1201, 1206, 3000, 3001, 3005, 3006, 3007, 3008, 6607, A11,  A11W, A1601, A1603, A30, A31, A31C, A31T, A31U, A33, A33F, A33M, A33T,  A33W, A37F, A37M, A37T, A37TM, A51, A51F, A51KC, A51W, A53, A53M, A53T,  A57, A57T, A59M, A59S, A59ST, A59T, CPH1605, CPH1609, CPH1611, CPH1613,  CPH1701, F1F, F1W, N5110, N5111, N5116, N5117, N5206, N5207, N5209,  R1001, R1011, R2001, R2010, R2017, R5S, R6006, R6007, R601, R7, R7005,  R7007, R7C, R7F, R7G, R7KF, R7PLUS, R7PLUSF, R7PLUSM, R7PLUST, R7S,  R7SF, R7SM, R7SPLUS, R7ST, R7T, R8000, R8001, R8006, R8007, R801, R8015,  R801T, R803, R805, R809T, R8106, R8107, R8109, R811, R8111, R8113,  R811W, R813T, R815, R815T, R815W, R817, R817T, R819, R819T, R820, R8200,  R8201, R8205, R8206, R8207, R821, R821T, R823T, R827, R827T, R829,  R829T, R830, R8306, R830S, R831, R831K, R831L, R831S, R831T, R833T,  R850, R9KM, R9M, R9PLUSMA, R9PLUSTA, R9PLUSTMA, R9S, R9SK, R9SKT,  R9SPLUS, R9SPLUST, R9ST, R9T, R9TM, T29, T703, U701, U7011, U7011S,  U7015, U701T, U705T, U705W, U707, U707T, X9000, X9006, X9007, X9009,  X9070, X9076, X9077, X9079  *Smartisan Module:
> ADDED："Reset ID lock" button on service tabs, supported reset account lock directly*
T1, T2, M1, M1L, U1, U2 PRO, U3, U3 PRO, U3 PRO SE, R1, PRO 2S, PRO 3 *
Information:* *  If phone can not turn on after factory reset for vivo latest version  (6.x/8.x), go to recovery mode and then do wipe data and cache operation  please.

----------


## mohamed73

_Parts of successful stories for this updates: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Best Regards
EmeGSM Team_

----------

